# Aspie Astrology: What's your Myers-Briggs type?



## RI 360 (Jun 1, 2016)

ENTP master race.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 1, 2016)

INTJ


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 7, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> INTJ


Same


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 7, 2016)

INTP


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 8, 2016)

INTJ

Ithink this will dominate on KF even though its only like 2% of the population


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jun 8, 2016)

INTP

Literally the most autistic personality type


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 8, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> INTJ
> 
> Ithink this will dominate on KF even though its only like 2% of the population


Several people also claim to be INTJ just because it is one of the better viewed types also


----------



## RI 360 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> INTP
> 
> Literally the most autistic personality type


All NTs are the aspies/sociopaths of MB.


----------



## Lasoona (Jun 8, 2016)

ENTP


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jun 8, 2016)

INFP "The Mediator"


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> INTP
> 
> Literally the most autistic personality type


Ditto!

It's also considered the most common personality type of psychopaths. Which are you?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 8, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Ditto!
> 
> It's also considered the most common personality type of psychopaths. Which are you?


I always thought that INTJ and ISTP were the psychopath ones (INTJ being the mastermind and ISTP just commiting petty crimes) and INTP is just autistic


----------



## on a serious note (Jun 8, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I always thought that INTJ and ISTP were the psychopath ones (INTJ being the mastermind and ISTP just commiting petty crimes) and INTP is just autistic


I've heard that INTJ is the asshole one


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jun 8, 2016)

on a serious note said:


> I've heard that INTJ is the asshole one



If there's one valuable lesson KF and the Internet in general has taught me, it's that everyone is an asshole. God bless this beautiful train wreck we call humanity.


----------



## on a serious note (Jun 8, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> If there's one valuable lesson KF and the Internet in general has taught me, it's that everyone is an asshole. God bless this beautiful train wreck we call humanity.


It's ok, I tested as INTJ too


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 8, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I always thought that INTJ and ISTP were the psychopath ones (INTJ being the mastermind and ISTP just commiting petty crimes) and INTP is just autistic





on a serious note said:


> I've heard that INTJ is the asshole one


I've been searching for the answer in online academic journals and can't seem to find empirical evidence on it. Hope this isn't indicative of autism...


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't buy into it 100%, but I consistently get ENTJ.


----------



## darkstar0854 (Jun 9, 2016)

From what I've seen, the INFP personality fits me the most.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 9, 2016)

ISFJ. I think it suits me.


----------



## Ravelord (Jun 9, 2016)

It tends to switch between INTJ or ISTP, Depends of the question added. While I prefer planning, I also like to have adaptability when the plan goes awry.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 9, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I've been searching for the answer in online academic journals and can't seem to find empirical evidence on it. Hope this isn't indicative of autism...



Myers Briggs doesn't merit mention in reputable academic journals.

INTP master race


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Jun 9, 2016)

I usually get ISTJ.


----------



## Coster (Jun 9, 2016)

I fluctuate between INFP and ENFP pretty consistently.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 9, 2016)

INT something, not sure about the last letter, I think it changes depending on when I take the test?


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 9, 2016)

DuskEngine said:


> Myers Briggs doesn't merit mention in reputable academic journals.
> 
> INTP master race



Same with EQ measurements, but it is still fun 



Bokrug's Basement said:


> I usually get ISTJ.


This is the first time I have seen someone get ISTJ


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 9, 2016)

DuskEngine said:


> Myers Briggs doesn't merit mention in reputable academic journals.
> 
> INTP master race



Master race @DNJACK


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 9, 2016)

I got autist


I mean, INTP

though last time I took one I think I got ISFP, somehow. Or maybe it was INFP. Don't remember, who cares


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jun 9, 2016)

INTJ but I'm not entirely sure what that means. Like the title says, it sounds like a horoscope.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 9, 2016)

INFJ


----------



## DNJACK (Jun 9, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Master race @DNJACK


he's right


----------



## Wildchild (Jun 9, 2016)

INFP


----------



## Tookie (Jun 9, 2016)

INTJ


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Jun 9, 2016)

ISTJ


----------



## A Skeleton (Jun 10, 2016)

INFJ

like INTJ but better


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 10, 2016)

A Skeleton said:


> INFJ
> 
> like INTJ but better


Ew feelings


----------



## Positron (Jun 10, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> INTJ but I'm not entirely sure what that means.


It means you're just an average user of the internet.


----------



## Nyx (Jun 12, 2016)

INFP

Apparently other famous INFPs include William Shakespeare, J.R.R Tolkien, Audrey Hepburn and the Virgin Mary.
One of these things is not like the other.


----------



## RI 360 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nyx said:


> INFP
> 
> Apparently other famous INFPs include William Shakespeare, J.R.R Tolkien, Audrey Hepburn and the Virgin Mary.
> One of these things is not like the other.


Virgin. Accurate.


----------



## Lasoona (Jun 12, 2016)

look at all these introverts lol


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jun 13, 2016)

ENTP every god damn time.


----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Jun 14, 2016)

INTJ
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (31%)

You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (31%)

You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)

You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (3%)


----------



## Hat (Jun 14, 2016)

ISTJ


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Jun 21, 2016)

ESTP


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 21, 2016)

ISFP


----------



## TiredConlanger (Jun 21, 2016)

INTP.


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Jun 22, 2016)

INFP/ISFP

Either way, I'm always full of _feeeeeeeeels_.


----------



## Octopuff in kumquat (Jun 15, 2017)

INTJ (and since no one has actually posted any details, and since it's more common here


* INTJ Personality (“The Architect”) *
It’s lonely at the top, and being one of the rarest and most strategically capable personality types, INTJs know this all too well. INTJs form just two percent of the population, and women of this personality type are especially rare, forming just 0.8% of the population – it is often a challenge for them to find like-minded individuals who are able to keep up with their relentless intellectualism and chess-like maneuvering. People with the INTJ personality type are imaginative yet decisive, ambitious yet private, amazingly curious, but they do not squander their energy.

*Nothing Can Stop the Right Attitude From Achieving Its Goal*
With a natural thirst for knowledge that shows itself early in life, INTJs are often given the title of “bookworm” as children. While this may be intended as an insult by their peers, they more than likely identify with it and are even proud of it, greatly enjoying their broad and deep body of knowledge. INTJs enjoy sharing what they know as well, confident in their mastery of their chosen subjects, but owing to their Intuitive (N) and Judging (J) traits, they prefer to design and execute a brilliant plan within their field rather than share opinions on “uninteresting” distractions like gossip.

“You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your informed opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant.”

Harlan Ellison
A paradox to most observers, INTJs are able to live by glaring contradictions that nonetheless make perfect sense – at least from a purely rational perspective. For example, INTJs are simultaneously the most starry-eyed idealists and the bitterest of cynics, a seemingly impossible conflict. But this is because INTJ types tend to believe that with effort, intelligence and consideration, nothing is impossible, while at the same time they believe that people are too lazy, short-sighted or self-serving to actually achieve those fantastic results. Yet that cynical view of reality is unlikely to stop an interested INTJ from achieving a result they believe to be relevant.

*In Matters Of Principle, Stand Like a Rock*
INTJs radiate self-confidence and an aura of mystery, and their insightful observations, original ideas and formidable logic enable them to push change through with sheer willpower and force of personality. At times it will seem that INTJs are bent on deconstructing and rebuilding every idea and system they come into contact with, employing a sense of perfectionism and even morality to this work. Anyone who doesn’t have the talent to keep up with INTJs’ processes, or worse yet, doesn’t see the point of them, is likely to immediately and permanently lose their respect.

Rules, limitations and traditions are anathema to the INTJ personality type – everything should be open to questioning and reevaluation, and if they see a way, INTJs will often act unilaterally to enact their technically superior, sometimes insensitive, and almost always unorthodox methods and ideas.
This isn’t to be misunderstood as impulsiveness – INTJs will strive to remain rational no matter how attractive the end goal may be, and every idea, whether generated internally or soaked in from the outside world, must pass the ruthless and ever-present “Is this going to work?” filter. This mechanism is applied at all times, to all things and all people, and this is often where INTJ personality types run into trouble.

*One Reflects More When Traveling Alone*
INTJs are brilliant and confident in bodies of knowledge they have taken the time to understand, but unfortunately the social contract is unlikely to be one of those subjects. White lies and small talk are hard enough as it is for a type that craves truth and depth, but INTJs may go so far as to see many social conventions as downright stupid. Ironically, it is often best for them to remain where they are comfortable – out of the spotlight – where the natural confidence prevalent in INTJs as they work with the familiar can serve as its own beacon, attracting people, romantically or otherwise, of similar temperament and interests.

INTJs are defined by their tendency to move through life as though it were a giant chess board, pieces constantly shifting with consideration and intelligence, always assessing new tactics, strategies and contingency plans, constantly outmaneuvering their peers in order to maintain control of a situation while maximizing their freedom to move about. This isn’t meant to suggest that INTJs act without conscience, but to many Feeling (F) types, INTJs’ distaste for acting on emotion can make it seem that way, and it explains why many fictional villains (and misunderstood heroes) are modeled on this personality type.


Pretty accurate, I gotta say.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2017)

Great, so we have one of these gay-ass threads here.  I'm always INxP but let's give it another shot.

Yes, I turned out INTP again.  The gayest and most autistic type.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 15, 2017)

I/ENFP depending on how I feel


----------



## The Shed (Jun 15, 2017)

ESFP.

I feel like there won't be many ppl who share my type on KF


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The gayest and most autistic type.


same


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Jun 15, 2017)

INFJ, just another introvert.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jun 15, 2017)

MBTI Type II: ENTJ, fairly strong on all those except that there's a sub-field of the J/P axis where I'm more P ("deadline-driven" rather than "early starter").


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jun 16, 2017)

INTJ - like most of the users here.
What's funny is that many people tell me that I seem like an extrovert.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Aug 5, 2017)

MBTI sperg here! Rather than using the test, I'm doing this based off of the cognitive functions.

I used to study and research MBTI A LOT in my high school years, and I know for a fact that Fe and Si are pretty high on my stack. The question is which one is higher though. Fe dominant would mean that I am probably an ESFJ, and Si dominant would mean that I am probably an ISFJ. So I am probably either an ESFJ or an ISFJ. Leaning towards the former honestly.


That being said, most of the INTJs are probably ISTP's, ISTJs, or even INTPs because INTJs use dominant Ni, which is pretty rare. I would actually say most Kiwis are probably Sensors rather than Intuitives, and adding on that, I reckon that there's probably a good portion of Kiwis that are ISTPs.

Sorry if I come off as spergy in this post.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Aug 6, 2017)

Not going to redo those tests to get an INTP again. Which allows me to judge everyone form the safety of my mother's basement without caring about other people's feelings while pretending to be objective. Although I admit, I sometimes get an INTJ or an ISTP.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 6, 2017)

I've taken it like five times and always get INTP. And then when I read the info on it I can't understand why anyone would even want another type of personality. Maybe that's why I should want another one.


----------



## Lipitor (Jan 31, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> INTJ
> 
> Ithink this will dominate on KF even though its only like 2% of the population


just took the super accurate online poll.. got INTJ too.. Why is it that you predict most kiwis would be this? BTW Do you know which Hogwart's house this qualifies me for?


----------



## Joey Caruso (Feb 2, 2018)

DuskEngine said:


> INTP master race


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 2, 2018)

Suck it, friendless introverts


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 2, 2018)

First representative from ESTJ?

I'm the same personality type as your boss.


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 2, 2018)

Salt Water Taffy said:


> First representative from ESTJ?
> 
> I'm the same personality type as your boss.


I am your boss


----------



## Yop Yop (Feb 2, 2018)

INTP.

Why are there so many of us here?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 2, 2018)

INTP


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 2, 2018)

ISTP.


----------



## Popcorn Apoptosis (Feb 2, 2018)

INFP. Seems pretty close.


----------



## scared sheep (Feb 2, 2018)

INFP.


----------



## 0 2 (Feb 2, 2018)

This is my result when I took the test earlier.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Feb 3, 2018)

INTJ


----------



## Aurelia (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm INTJ, which is odd for females.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 3, 2018)

We seem to have a lot of what are called "Rationals", which is any temperament with an N and a T. Apparently they're pragmatic and have a tendency to have difficulties with being subjective. Sounds pretty spergy. Yep, that's Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Aurelia (Feb 3, 2018)

Salt Water Taffy said:


> We seem to have a lot of what are called "Rationals", which is any temperament with an N and a T. Apparently they're pragmatic and have a tendency to have difficulties with being subjective. Sounds pretty spergy. Yep, that's Kiwi Farms.



I am a spergy. In saying this, I know other Aspies who have taken this test and gotten other things, like INFP.


----------



## DNJACK (Feb 4, 2018)

Lol @ all you faggot doxxing your personality


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 4, 2018)

X.

Just "X".


----------



## Gorilla Tessellator (Feb 7, 2018)

INTJ here.

Yes, it's true that many INTJs are hooked on the Internet, because morons  usually want some explanation for the insights coming from your superior intuition, so you gotta research...


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Feb 7, 2018)

When I first took the test I got infj but I just took it again and got


----------



## sperginity (Feb 8, 2018)

I get INTJ or INFJ depending on the day I take the test.


----------



## WhaleOilBeefHooked™ (May 6, 2019)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> Not going to redo those tests to get an INTP again. Which allows me to judge everyone form the safety of my mother's basement without caring about other people's feelings while pretending to be objective. Although I admit, I sometimes get an INTJ or an ISTP.


What a concept ...  I agree .... When I found this discussion,  right away I wondered ...  How do I take this test ?  Now I can at least postpone that desire !!


----------



## WhaleOilBeefHooked™ (May 6, 2019)

Roger Dodger Daltry !!!


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

INTJ.  There was a test that returned an INTP result, but who fucking cares this is horoscope-tier shit anyway


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 6, 2019)

Yop Yop said:


> INTP.
> 
> Why are there so many of us here?



Because it's online.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 6, 2019)

INTP
I don't have autism but fuck it, let's be ultra quiet and introverted anyway


----------



## queue-anon (May 6, 2019)

INTJ


----------



## WhaleOilBeefHooked™ (May 6, 2019)

Curious ...  Is everyone taking this official test ??   






						The Myers & Briggs Foundation  - Ways to Take the MBTI® Assessment
					

The Myers & Briggs Foundation -  - Ways to Take the MBTI® Assessment



					www.myersbriggs.org
				




or link me to a good free version ...  Tia


----------



## The best and greatest (May 7, 2019)

Eh...I took a lot of these tests in my youth and I wasn't too impressed. It seems to me that these tests are only good for measuring your state of mind at the time a test is taken, and that if you REALLY wanted something useful it'd be better to take a variation of this test every two weeks for a year and then chart your results on a graph. The test wouldn't thus be to identify your classifications but rather to identify your trends. Not what you are but rather what you've been becoming.


----------



## Chichan (May 8, 2019)

ISFJ I.E. I want to reach out, but its difficult and i'm a crybaby.


----------



## tasty humane burger (May 8, 2019)

INFP in true emo style


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 9, 2019)

WhaleOilBeefHooked™ said:


> Curious ...  Is everyone taking this official test ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've taken the official test administered by someone certified, I guess it can be found online now but they used to be incredible secretive about it and there was always the line of "oh, if you took it by yourself or with someone not trained it is not valid, it needs a certified person blah blah". It used to be quite expensive and took longer than expected.

Don't remember my result so I'll post the pin code to my bank card instead: 6996


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 9, 2019)

I was made to take this test twice last semester by an exceptional required college class and I got INTJ both times, which is apparently the rarest type.

Unsurprising.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 9, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I was made to take this test twice last semester by an exceptional required college class and I got INTJ both times, which is apparently the rarest type.
> 
> Unsurprising.


INTJ rarest? Really? Huh.

Wonder why.


----------



## FeverGlitch (May 9, 2019)

INFP. 
I'm more a feeler than a memer


----------



## Smith Banquod (May 9, 2019)

ENFP-A, but with low energy and mild anxiety.


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 11, 2019)

INFJ
creative and at times a bit of a pacifist
but other times I'm as apathetic as Alex from A Clockwork orange


----------



## Hikikomori-Yume (May 11, 2019)

I usually get INFP but I think I'm more of an ISFP.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (May 11, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> INTJ rarest? Really? Huh.
> 
> Wonder why.



Likely because it is a very extreme personality, at least in my opinion, it leans very heavily towards people who generally can't leave their own head and not solely because of lack of social ability or social awkwardness. If we want to assume this theory as some sense of truth lets break it down based on what Myers Briggs' framework says.

I: Is Introverted, so you likely prefer staying within your head and not interacting all the time like extraverts typically want.
N: Is Intuitive, you're in theory open-minded, curious, and imaginative. So, in short, you think beyond what currently is and think about what can be. The opposite is more pragmatic and practical. So it is like inside the box vs outside the box type thinking.
T: Is Thinking, you try to be efficient and logical above your or anyone else's emotions. So you basically value hard facts and being fully effective as opposed to the opposite who is very receptive of emotions.
J: is Judging, you prefer a predictable, clear, planned out assortment of actions while the opposite of J is better at being spontaneous and improvising.

So, in summary, you think a lot, your thoughts are very structured, thorough, clear, and primarily considers logic over feelings. While at the same time due to the N you're also very much looking for likely better answers/solutions then what currently exists as opposed to leaning on practical methods you know work. This is all while being introverted. So it very much leans very heavily into thinking a lot, preferably by yourself. while coming up with thoughts or solutions beyond what would be considered "inside the box", but in a very structured manner likely within your own head because you're introverted. At least that is how I've interpreted all this back when I took this test. 

I'm also INTJ-T which I've gotten all 3 times I've taken this test, the first and second time were years apart because I didn't realize this was the same test until I got the results. I personally found it summed me up fairly well as I know I'm pretty introverted and I think way too much in my own head.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 11, 2019)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Likely because it is a very extreme personality, at least in my opinion, it leans very heavily towards people who generally can't leave their own head and not solely because of lack of social ability or social awkwardness. If we want to assume this theory as some sense of truth lets break it down based on what Myers Briggs' framework says.
> 
> I: Is Introverted, so you likely prefer staying within your head and not interacting all the time like extraverts typically want.
> N: Is Intuitive, you're in theory open-minded, curious, and imaginative. So, in short, you think beyond what currently is and think about what can be. The opposite is more pragmatic and practical. So it is like inside the box vs outside the box type thinking.
> ...


I always sort of assumed that my difficulty with walking in other people's shoes at times was just some kind of... well, defect.  It's weird because I find myself prone to empathizing with other people a fair amount (barring a situation that I have absolutely no familiarity with and/or do not grasp the gravity of) but it seems really inconsistent to the point of me feeling confused about why a given person's story is resonating with me.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 25, 2019)

I think I got an INTP last time. It's famous for producing intellectuals and terrorists, which I can relate to.

The difference between INTJs (much more famous) and INTPs seems to come down to that INTJs tend to be productive, serious problem-solvers (lot of engineers, programmers, inventors) while INTPs tend to be more interested in thinking on the world/art/human problems.


----------



## queerape (May 25, 2019)

INFP. I'm definetely someone who's more sensitive who likes to take it slow.


----------



## JektheDumbass (May 25, 2019)

ISTJ.  I don't really get what that means, I hope it's better than my Natal astrological chart (Solar and lunar sign is Pisces, making me a double bitch)


----------



## Eto (May 26, 2019)

ISTP or ESTP, depending on the functions’ order. I’m a bit interested in MBTI, but I only know a few basic things about it.

As for those wanting to find your MBTI, I recommend this test. I know MBTI is not accurate, nor are its tests, but this is better than most tests as it gauges your functions, not the Extrovert vs Introvert, Intuitive vs Sensor, Thinking vs Feeling, or Judgment vs Perceiving dichotomy. If you really want to get into it, study the functions.

Edit: Hmm, maybe ENTP for me. Then again, who gives a shit? It’s bullshit.


----------



## Reynard (May 26, 2019)

INTP here.  When I took it in high school I realized that it was pretty accurate, ngl.


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 26, 2019)

Reynard said:


> INTP here.  When I took it in high school I realized that it was pretty accurate, ngl.


Same! But that was last year ago. I retook the test and now I am ISTJ.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 26, 2019)

Shway said:


> ISTP or ESTP, depending on the functions’ order. I’m a bit interested in MBTI, but I only know a few basic things about it.
> 
> As for those wanting to find your MBTI, I recommend this test. I know MBTI is not accurate, nor are its tests, but this is better than most tests as it gauges your functions, not the Extrovert vs Introvert, Intuitive vs Sensor, Thinking vs Feeling, or Judgment vs Perceiving dichotomy. If you really want to get into it, study the functions.



Took that test and the 16personalities. When I took the officially administered test I didn't get this result that I'm sure of, I guess people change over time, though I don't remember the results.

On both of these I got ESFJ.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 29, 2019)

On almost all MBTI tests I get ISTP- occasionally I'll get INTP because my tisms sometimes gets in the way.

In other words my personality is: fuck social interaction, fuck your feelings, and fuck schedules- it's my way or the highway.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 29, 2019)

I took the test a few times over the last 5 years and always end up with INTP. The site says it's pretty rare but I guess I'm just an average kiwi.

If you want a laugh though, check out forums for INTPs and INTJs. The people who take this stuff seriously treat this stuff like gospel.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Oct 29, 2019)

INTP

Related: Why wasn't the OP a poll?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 29, 2019)

INTJ


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 29, 2019)

INFJ


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 30, 2019)

ISTJ whatever that means. Apprently it means a very populous one who likes to get shit down logically. So like an autist, but not lazy I guess?


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se)**********  (10.4)
unusedintroverted Sensing (Si)********************************************************  (56.2)
excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne)**************  (14.1)
unusedintroverted Intuiting (Ni)**************  (14.1)
unusedextraverted Thinking (Te)*************************************************  (49.7)
excellent useintroverted Thinking (Ti)**********************************************  (46.3)
excellent useextraverted Feeling (Fe)*******************  (19.6)
limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi)******************************  (30.2)
good use
How tistic am I?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 30, 2019)

ENFP


----------



## DtoDab (Oct 30, 2019)

INTJ and it's either all bullshit or it's real and I hate it.


----------



## General Disarray (Oct 30, 2019)

ISTJ here. I think it's bullshit. 



Spoiler: Psych Sperging



I had to take these stupid tests along with problem-solving tests to get a job in a business that does psych analysis of candidates for corporations. Everyone knows how to game those personality tests to get a favorable result for employers.  I am a complete bitch but got the job lmao.

The firm I worked with split up last spring, and business is dying - I am laid off.
Last girl in my position quit due to a toxic work environment, after I quit and subsequently rehired.



"Don't trust a dysfunctional business to assess how to best run YOURS" is the lesson here.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Oct 30, 2019)

I can never get a consistent fucking answer out of this test. I've mostly gotten INTP but I've also gotten ENTP, INFP, ISTP and ISFP. I can only guess that I'm deeply unstable and malformed as a result.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 30, 2019)

INTP, been tested like 4 times, a couple of times by professionals through work, always comes out the same. It only confirms what I already knew, that I'm a massive sperg who should be kept as far as possible from anything customer-facing.

My wife is an INTP too - last night we watched Skyrim speedruns together in bed. True autism love.


----------



## LordofTendons (Oct 30, 2019)

INTJ We are the master race.


----------

